
Climate change: do more now or risk catastrophe - rmbryan
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2019/nov/13/climate-change-do-more-now-or-risk-catastrophe-warns-energy-agency
======
hdlothia
Why are people still pretending that people will change their behaviors. It's
time to just start planning for the worst case scenario or hope that we find a
scientific breakthrough.

------
selfishgene
What this author forgets is that many young people today are not procreating
because having children is increasingly becoming a luxury of the upper middle
class. Why should childless individuals care all that much about how issues
like global warming and growing economic inequality will affect future
generations when they're desperately just trying to hold onto their current
jobs in order to service increasingly unjustifiable levels of debt (home,
medical, educational,...)?

~~~
NeedMoreTea
The author is reporting a statement by the International Energy Agency, not
discussing procreation, so she forgot nothing.

You don't think it strange though, that concern around the climate is so much
higher with those mostly childless young? Whether they choose to have children
themselves or not they will be around longer than their parents and thus
disproportionately affected. No surprise then there are XR demos with all
ages, and school strike demonstrations growing all around the globe. Why are
they bothering? Shouldn't they be fussing about their student loan or holding
down a shitty job instead?

------
wufufufu
Isn't it "do more now and deal with catastrophe"?

~~~
mac01021
Do more now and still deal with catastrophe or deal with circumstances grossly
more catastrophic?

------
qnsi
I dont know why I always click comments under political discussions on HN, but
I always regret that

------
thorwasdfasdf
I see a lot of climate change articles that talk about what should be done,
but none of them talk about why we should do anything. Considering that a vast
portion of the population still doesn't believe it's a huge problem, they
really should explain why climate change is a big problem. they don't give any
details at all, only vague references to doomsday: "a catastrophic
implications for the climate of this planet". How do they expect people to be
convinced to do anything when no reasons or explanations are given.

~~~
woodandsteel
>Considering that a vast portion of the population still doesn't believe it's
a huge problem, they really should explain why climate change is a big
problem.

Actually, outside the US, Russia, and maybe a few other countries, the vast
majority of the population believe the science and know it is urgent to take
action.

